# Facebook, Google, and SEO. Oh My!



## GriffcoPainting/Jake (Mar 7, 2013)

I decided to take our company's blog in a different route this time around, and wrote what I know of using social networking to boost Google rankings. I haven't spent one advertising dollar on the website other than the domain name and year hosting contract, and have made it up to #3 in my city, which has a competitive market. I'm a n00b to blogging, so don't judge. :thumbsup:

Check it out! Facebook, Google, and SEO. Oh My!



> The power of technology for showcasing your business and generating a buzz with new prospects is astounding. Never before has it been so cost effective to reach thousands of your target audience as often as everyday in some cases. These days, it seems that traditional advertising is falling behind the networks of social connections the people themselves have created. With enough enthusiasm behind your business, your ranking on Google and other search engines can’t help but rise. Much of the modern SEO (Search Engine Optimization) methods are completely based around a solid social networking strategy.
> 
> 
> *The days of keyword stuffing are over! Horray!*
> ...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I didn't read all that but you are a perfect candidate for Blogging Painters

....


----------



## GriffcoPainting/Jake (Mar 7, 2013)

You know what, that's not a bad idea. I'm going to make a couple submissions, because getting on the Blogging Painters team would definitely help boost rankings. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Jake,
Would love to have you! I sent you an invite thru Linkedin.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

RCP said:


> Jake,
> Would love to have you! I sent you an invite thru Linkedin.


See, I got your back 

....


----------



## GriffcoPainting/Jake (Mar 7, 2013)

Got the Linkedin invite. Looking forward to doing some blogging with you guys. Shoot me the details so I know exactly what is involved and what the different levels of membership are! Thank you.


----------

